# Three Bluetooth/iPhone 8 problems: Recommendations welcomed!



## KenGetz (Jun 28, 2018)

Three connection problems that really need fixing. I know some of these (especially the first) have come up before, but I haven't seen conclusive answers.

* Since I've owned the car (Sep 1 2018), the ability to unlock the car with my iPhone 8 has been intermittent. I can understand failing here and there, but since installing v9, it fails at least 70% of the time. What's especially infuriating is that this scenario happens, over and over: I walk up to the car, and open the passenger-side door to put something in the front seat (usually, my gym bag). It opens fine. I walk around to the driver door (it's now maybe 3 seconds later) and the car won't open. The door is locked, and the screen tells me to tap the card to open the door. If I take the phone out of my pocket, start up the Tesla app (which takes far too long) and unlock from there, all works fine. Except... see the next problem.

Why was I able to open the passenger door, but not the driver's side door? Why is this intermittent (some days it all works fine)? This behavior is not dependent on opening the passenger door, and then going to the driver door. It fails more often than not when I just walk up to the driver door, as well. Or if I open the trunk first, and then walk to the driver door. This often fails.

* (Only since v9, and this happens 100% of the time) Once I get the door unlocked, I sit down to drive, but the car won't go into reverse to leave the garage because it tells me there's no device attached (that is, it can't find my phone, even though it just let me into the car.) After about 10-15 seconds, I see the connection happen, and I can put it into reverse. I just sort of sit there twiddling my thumbs until it gets connected. Before v9, I could sit down and go. No waiting.

* (Only since v9) This never happened before v9, and started happening within minutes of finishing the v9 update. It happens daily, every single time I use my phone to "push" audio to the car using bluetooth. I listen to podcasts stored on my phone while I'm driving--I live in a rural area and streaming often doesn't work as I drive--and after a few minutes, at irregular intervals, the audio "clicks" and then stops. If I press the left steering wheel button a few times to stop and start the flow of data, it will reconnect and continue. Sometimes, two clicks does it. Sometimes, it takes four or six. Like I said, this started happening within minutes of installing v9. And never happened before that.

Any suggestions appreciated. I am quite frustrated by the behavior of this otherwise delightful car!


----------



## KenGetz (Jun 28, 2018)

Lots of folks looked, with no responses. Who knows? In any case, after installing 42.2, it seems to be way better. Drove for hours today without any podcast dropout. So maybe they fixed whatever problem they introduced in the original version of v9.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Diagnosing your issues is complicated, that's why no one responded, probably. It's kind of like asking for free IT help if you know what I mean.
I have an iPhone X running iOS 12.1.1. It's 100%, I don't even think about it any more.

Here are some factors to consider:
1. Do you leave the Tesla app running?
2. Do you have a bunch of other apps also running in the background all the time, especially apps that use Bluetooth? Or do you swipe them closed every now and then? (memory matters on phones, good habit to clean them up each day)
3. How do you carry your phone? Do you use an odd cover? (I don't use a cover)
4. Do you walk around your house/apt within Bluetooth range of your car a lot? (If so, try turning off Bluetooth while you're in your house.)

There's a lot of complicated Bluetooth stuff you can search for here on this forum as early users diagnosed their problems. Might be worth reading through the tips from back then.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

John said:


> 3. How do you carry your phone? Do you use an odd cover? (I don't use a cover)


5. do you have the phone behind you when walking up to the car (IE in a back pocket or in a bag behind you)?


----------



## KenGetz (Jun 28, 2018)

Thanks for your help. It's been markedly better since getting 42.2 installed (although today the audio dropout occurred once). It's WAY better than it was, with no changes on my part. My phone case is super thin, I don't carry it behind me, I leave the Tesla app running (although iOS does swap it out so it takes a while to reconnect with the car). I'll keep searching, and thanks.


----------



## All Electric (Aug 30, 2018)

I have an iPhone X. I’ve owned my Model 3 since late August and my phone worked perfectly with the car every time, until last week. I made the mistake of updating my Model 3 software and my iPhone software on the same night. Since then my iPhone has worked perfectly to open the car. But when shifting out of park I get a message to tap my card. It’s not a disaster but kind of annoying. It sounds like a milder form of the same problem that was initially mentioned above. Since I updated both the iPhone and car at about the same time I don’t know which it is but reading this line I’m suspecting it’s the car software that is the problem. 
Has anyone experienced this shifting issue with iOS 12.1.1 and Tesla update 42.2.2.1?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Sometimes, with all of those problems listed above, it helps to un-pair and then re-pair the phone key via the app.

As for doors refusing to unlock, I figured out that Tesla is still working out the timeout ideal to keep the car secure, yet also convenient, when using a Bluetooth key. The range of Bluetooth is a little bit too long for comfort; if you park in front of a convenience store and run in, you’re still in BT range, but obviously you don’t want your car sitting outside unlocked and ready to drive. 

If you want to see an example of this in real time, try getting out and closing the door, and then watching the phone key line in the app as you walk away to see how long you are still “connected”.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

All Electric said:


> Has anyone experienced this shifting issue with iOS 12.1.1 and Tesla update 42.2.2.1?


I'm on iOS 12.1.1 and have not seen this issue (tesla fw 42.4).
If you've not yet, do a two-button restart and see if that makes a difference. Seems like it is best to preemptively do this following every fw update.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

I had an iphone 8 and it worked pretty good but ever since getting the iphone XS I’ve had the same issues with unlocking and also driving.

I have to light up the phone screen to unlock the car and light it up again to drive.

I got the phone around the same time as the new v9 Tesla software so I’m not sure which one is the problem. I’m on 42.3 right now.


----------



## All Electric (Aug 30, 2018)

I have not seen my shifting problem since last Sunday when I reported it in my post. I did do a two button reboot as MelindaV suggested.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

I reset the location settings on the phone and then it seemed to work better. I need to get the phone out from my pocket still to drive though. Seems like weak bluetooth signal on iphone XS.


----------



## 284665 (Sep 1, 2018)

KenGetz said:


> * (Only since v9) This never happened before v9, and started happening within minutes of finishing the v9 update. It happens daily, every single time I use my phone to "push" audio to the car using bluetooth. I listen to podcasts stored on my phone while I'm driving--I live in a rural area and streaming often doesn't work as I drive--and after a few minutes, at irregular intervals, the audio "clicks" and then stops. If I press the left steering wheel button a few times to stop and start the flow of data, it will reconnect and continue. Sometimes, two clicks does it. Sometimes, it takes four or six. Like I said, this started happening within minutes of installing v9. And never happened before that.


Do you have Facebook or Instagram on your phone? My wife has always had this problem but I have not. We have identical phones. First, iPhone 6S. Now the iPhone XR. When she plays music over bluetooth this happens, but not when I do. I told her to remove Facebook and Instagram from her phone or at least turn off their microphone access. She finally took my advice and disabled Microphone access in the app settings and now she's reporting the problem is gone.


----------

